# 3.6 Liter swap into a mk4 2.0



## JEONE (May 1, 2013)

I have recently got my hands on a 2006vw passat 3.6 4 motion that had the oil pump bolt failure .
I am considering rebuilding and swapping into my mk4 golf I am a technician but a.new one and will remove and prep 
Both.vehocles for the.swap the remaining parts will be sold along with the chassis the car is whole right now 
Before I sell any parts I want to know what will I need off of the donor car to complete the swap any help would be appreciated I am going to pay to have engine installed and tuned due to my lack of knowledge I want this done right


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

youre a technician, you can figure it out.


----------



## JEONE (May 1, 2013)

*You r correct*

I just removed the engine and have been doing some research on beefing up internals apparently there is no one making parts for this engine any help on anything would be helpful I'm going to auction to pick up a junker to drive while the golf is out of commission still have some time have to find and order engine pieces while it's out and apart . Wanna stay all motor if possible if I get 350ish hp I will be happy for a while .


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

You will probably have to get all parts from vw for the motor.
For the swap you need the engine, ecu, gas pedal, and engine wiring harness i believe from the 3.6. There is someone on here that will modify the harness for you i think, or you can try to figure it out yourself. Thats all I got...


----------



## JEONE (May 1, 2013)

*Swap*

Yes I am in touch with the harness guy and he has been truly helpful . He gave me good and bad news if I want to build the engine it will have to be stock due to piston availability(none) and cam availability (also none ) as a matter of fact aside from ecu upgrade exhaust and intake kind of makes me sad I was trying to use the motto go big or don't go at all can't go as big as I wanted with this motor better off building a 3.2 part availability for this engine is great I still like the sound of the 3.6 though now I'm debating on selling 3.6 and buying 3.2 or just turbo or supercharged the 3.6 what are the thoughts of the forum on this idea your feedback is appreciated


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm putting one in my mkv, your going to need vr trans and mounts, and then figure out the wiring. Unix is doing the same swap into a mkiv you might want to talk with them


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

nice man i am doing this swap on my mk1 i have all i need ecu immo defeated harness and more in my car its easy bc euriwise build all plug and play but i have a better option one guy from Poland makes all for me so going to start this in December, i have all out of a touareg 2010 3.6 fsi, gas pedal its out of touareg and the mounts are from this guy also shafts and clutch pedals are from the same guy as for the down pipe i need to found some one to help me on this


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

I would love some more info on this swap in my mk4 R32. Can't be too much different. 
3.6l do sound meaner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

first hope you understand my spanglish 


not really much of difference in the sound but if you want to do 3.6 swap on your r32 its worthless bc r32 its 240hp vs r36 is 280, but why i say its not worthless bc with some cams software and intake you can do close to that and the 3.6 at this moment its not really modification friendly like cams are 1800 from poland or germany, sofware can do maybe to 300hp and so far it no company in charge of do or develop superchargers for fsi also if you turbo this thing will be nice but you need to change all the fuel system and ecu like new wiring management system

also this you will need for swap the 3.6 fsi are this

engine from passat or cc, touareg dont work bc it dosent have a way to mount the braket for the chassy (option is if you drill and make it work)
ecu immo defeated (i can recommend you some one can do this immo for cheap)
gas pedal 
fuel pump fsi version

this parts sound easy but the swap fro me is not worth it unless if you do it for show car 

i am doing this is a mk1 rabbit and i am running in troubles bc the gas tank docent have in tank pump so need to get a fuel pressure regulator and be in risk on not running well bc fsi 3.6 engines dosent have a return line for gas and this fsi have 2 fuel pump, one on the tank and one on the engine and bout are connected to the ecu but is up to you 

if you have the money time and knowledge you can do it also if you like and if you have facebook look at this guy, he is in France and he already did 2 r32 with r36 engines and some mk2 and mk3 also 3.6 his name is atelier282 also if you need some help i have some friends in Poland and Germany and thy all do fsi staff, they are the ones helping me out and i am in WA state so hope i didn't scare you


----------



## 942turbo (Aug 18, 2007)

*This would be the way to do this.*

Eurospec 3.6L VR6 ENGINE CONVERSIONS - Added 12/08/10

Available in two configurations: 2.8 liter to 3.6 liter and 3.2 liter to 3.6 liter. Each conversion consists of a 3.6 liter short block mated to either a 2.8 or 3.2 cylinder head and a preflashed ECU for a truly plug and play installation. These long blocks will bolt to all of the standard intake and exhaust systems for the particular application.

Available for VW Mark 4 Golf and Jetta, 3.2 Touareg, and AUDI A3, and TT.




Part Number
Description
Price
2.8l to 3.6l Conversion 
Core: $1000.00
$6,500.00
3.2l to 3.6l Conversion
Derived from 3.2L
Core: $1500.00
$7,900.00
(Core must be with no holes in block and have a serviceable cylinder head)




Camshaft Upgrades
ECH 109 022 264/260
264/260 Degree Camshaft Set
$695.00
ECH 109 022 268/264	268/264 Degree Camshaft Set	$795.00
*Highly recommended on both conversions. Mandatory on 3.2 to 3.6 with cams.


----------

